# Burnt sticks



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi
i was making my budgies a play gym and i read that you must soak the sticks in vinigar and then bake them in the oven. Unfortunatly they got slightly burnt. Can i still use them or will this be a risk to my chew-everything budgies?
thanks in advance!

DodoBudge :smiley-computer012:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, do not use sticks that have been burned.
Ingesting the burnt wood can be toxic to your birds.

When you are using the oven to disinfect wood, you should only put i the oven at 250 degree F. At that temperature the wood will not burn.*


----------



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

thanks:001_smile:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome.*


----------

